# UF under concrete slab



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you ask for a code reference?


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

I did not ask for a code refences, I figured I would find it in the code book tonight....guess not. Also, I did not want to insult the inspector because he was one of my appenticeship instructors back in the day and he gets a glimmer in his eye when he sees a past student with an LLC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot use NM in a conduit under a slab on grade but UF in a conduit is certainly okay.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I thought Dennis, just needed some reassurance before I speak with the inspector again. I have come across this situation before with bars in the basement and always ran UF in conduit under slab, I just didn't want to mention it to the inspector. It's always fun to open that good book ever so often!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky1423 said:


> That's what I thought Dennis, just needed some reassurance before I speak with the inspector again. I have come across this situation before with bars in the basement and always ran UF in conduit under slab, I just didn't want to mention it to the inspector. It's always fun to open that good book ever so often!


Article 300
*
340.10 Uses Permitted.​*​​​​Type UF cable shall be permitted
as follows:
(1) For use underground, including direct burial in the​
earth. For underground requirements, see 300.5.



> *300.5 Underground Installations.*​
> *(A) Minimum Cover Requirements. *
> Direct-buried cable
> or conduit or other raceways shall be installed to meet the
> ...


​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Article 300
> 
> 
> *340.10 Uses Permitted. *
> ...


 

Harry, would you be so kind as to post the "uses not permitted"


Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, would you be so kind as to post the "uses not permitted"
> 
> 
> Thanks


Try This........



> 340.12 Uses Not Permitted.
> Type UF cable shall not be used as follows:
> (1) As service-entrance cable
> (2) In commercial garages
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Try This........


 
Thanks Dennis, I was wondering if the wording was the same. THe word "embedded" is there and I bet the inspector thinks he was going to embed instead of conduit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, would you be so kind as to post the "uses not permitted"
> 
> 
> Thanks



Article 340.12


> *
> 340.12 Uses Not Permitted.​*​​​​Type UF cable shall not be
> used as follows:
> (1) As service-entrance cable
> ...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The cross sectional area of 12-2 UF is .1684". The fill for one cable is 53%. 1/2" PVC is .602 inside. You're fine. This is what the inspector is likely leaning on when he told you that (mistakenly). Also, table 9, note 2 "sleeving for protection". The conduit does not have to be complete. it's just a convenient chase to run your UF inside, which could have legally been installed without conduit or a chase. You could use plumber's pipe, if you wanted to, as long as it is not complete from box to box.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Try This........


 You beet me..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You beet me..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:



I beet you????? :laughing:


----------

